# question regarding using both KOH and NAOH in soap



## crenedecotret (Apr 6, 2012)

I have I shaving soap recipe that I created with both KOH and NAOH lyes. It's not cream soap, it's a solid bar. I had used the Snowdrift farms calculator to make it, but now that they're gone, I was wondering if there was a calculator out there that would allow me to use mixed amounts of lye?

thanks

Charles


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 7, 2012)

I found this one:

http://summerbeemeadow.com/content/adva ... quid-soaps

and also this one:
http://www.soulgazersundries.com/calculator.html


IrishLass


----------

